# Are you staying at the Holiday Inn for FC07?



## GrinningWolfie (Dec 22, 2006)

It's .2 Miles from the Double tree (the "official" overflow hotel)

I will be staying there with my mate (Firedragon-rekindled).

Is anyone else?


----------

